# Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled 









> TEHRAN, Iran  Iran on Monday unveiled underground missile silos for the first time as it kicked off 10 days of large-scale war games, the country's latest show of military force amid a standoff with the West over its disputed nuclear program.
> 
> State TV broadcast footage of deep underground silos, claiming that medium- and long-range missiles stored in them are ready to launch in case of an attack on Iran. The sites are widely viewed as a strategic asset for Iran to launch a strike in the event of a U.S. or Israeli attack on its nuclear facilities.
> 
> ...



Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 At times I wonder how the world will look for my kids when I am gone.


----------



## zzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

North Korea and the Mexican drug cartel have proven over the years that building underground facilities and tunnels are possible without detection. There are a multitude of problems in doing it when someone is watching but the area to watch is immense and heck we couldn't even find scuds in an active war!

Still they are no direct threat to the US. It does signify that the Iranians are pursuing nuclear warheads because having underground missile silos make no sense unless they are nuclear. Why protect non-nuclear missiles with high cost silo's? So in effect the Iranians have declared that they are seeking nuclear warheads.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

zzzz said:


> North Korea and the Mexican drug cartel have proven over the years that building underground facilities and tunnels are possible without detection. There are a multitude of problems in doing it when someone is watching but the area to watch is immense and heck we couldn't even find scuds in an active war!
> 
> Still they are no direct threat to the US. It does signify that the Iranians are pursuing nuclear warheads because having underground missile silos make no sense unless they are nuclear. Why protect non-nuclear missiles with high cost silo's? So in effect the Iranians have declared that they are seeking nuclear warheads.



Whether they declare it or not we all know what their intentions are, I don't know of any countries that have nuclear power but don't have the bomb.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no weapons type person, having serving my military career as an Admin puke - but that Iranian missile doesn't look like it could hit a cow's arse with a banjo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> ...



Militaries that parade their weapons through the street are like men with 4 inch cocks showing off their johnsons, countries with real weapons know there is no need to do that. Iran is doing this to try and boost the self esteem of the religious idiots in that country so they can think their Military is bad ass.


----------



## zzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea and the Mexican drug cartel have proven over the years that building underground facilities and tunnels are possible without detection. There are a multitude of problems in doing it when someone is watching but the area to watch is immense and heck we couldn't even find scuds in an active war!
> ...



Germany, Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, Canada, Argentina, Belgium, Australia to name just a few. Nuclear power does not automatically equate nuclear weapons.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

zzzz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...



Hmm really? I didn't know that, is Iran going to be like them and not develop the weapons?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



More like North Korea I say.


----------



## zzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> ...



no but this is a forward looking process W, they work on it and work out the kinks, size is relative....when they have a vehicle large enough and sophisticated enough to go inter-continental, they will be ahead in the tech having learned what they need to, by trial and error, what they need to know to bury and harden the launch sites.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooooooo we THINK Iraq has weapons of mass destruction we swoop right in .  Iran flaunts them and we are still not sure?????????????


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2011)

zzzz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...



This is true, however, American Nukes are prepared to defend these countries should the need arise.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Sooooooo we THINK Iraq has weapons of mass destruction we swoop right in .  Iran flaunts them and we are still not sure?????????????



We don't know, or supposedly don't know for certain how far in development Iran is. I would be willing to bet they are closer to a Nuke than is comfortable. I would also be willing to bet that Israel has not attacked their Nuke facilities because of the USA.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea and the Mexican drug cartel have proven over the years that building underground facilities and tunnels are possible without detection. There are a multitude of problems in doing it when someone is watching but the area to watch is immense and heck we couldn't even find scuds in an active war!
> ...


There are plenty of countries that have nuclear power and not a nuclear weapons program.

Iran is not one of them, though.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 11, 2011)

Vini Vidi Vici.....  Ft. Dix?


----------



## waltky (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea, so what else is new?...

*UN: Credible Evidence Iran Working on Nuke Weapons*
_Friday, September 02, 2011 - The U.N. nuclear agency said Wednesday it is "increasingly concerned" about a stream of intelligence information suggesting that Iran continues to work secretly on developing a nuclear payload for a missile and other components of a nuclear weapons program._


> In its report, the International Atomic Energy Agency said "many member states" are providing evidence for that assessment, describing the information it is receiving as credible, "extensive and comprehensive."  The report was made available Friday to The Associated Press, shortly after being shared internally with the 35 IAEA member nations and the U.N. Security Council. It also said Tehran has fulfilled a promise made earlier this year and started installing equipment to enrich uranium at a new location - an underground bunker that is better protected from air attack than its present enrichment facilities.
> 
> Enrichment can produce both nuclear fuel and fissile warhead material, and Tehran - which says it wants only to produce fuel with the technology - is under four sets of U.N. Security Council sanctions for refusing to freeze enrichment, which it says it needs for fuel only.  It also denies secretly experimenting with a nuclear weapons program and has blocked a four-year attempt by the IAEA to follow up on intelligence that it secretly designed blueprints linked to a nuclear payload on a missile, experimented with exploding a nuclear charged, and conducted work on other components of a weapons program.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 8, 2011)

If their nuclear program is a peaceful one, den what in happy hell do dey need weapons parts for?...

*IAEA: Iran designing parts for nuclear weapons*
_Wed, Nov 9, 2011 - UN's atomic watchdog issues most critical report to date; information from Israeli agencies played key role in compiling document; Tehran developing, test-firing detonators and explosives, says agency._


> In the most critical and damning report of Iran&#8217;s nuclear program to date, the International Atomic Energy Agency said Tuesday that the Islamic Republic was working to develop a nuclear-weapon design and was conducting extensive research and tests that could only be relevant for such a weapon.  &#8220;The agency has serious concerns regarding possible military dimensions to Iran&#8217;s nuclear program,&#8221; the IAEA said in the report, which included a 13-page annex with key technical descriptions of its research. &#8220;The information indicates that Iran has carried out activities relevant to the development of a nuclear explosive device.&#8221;
> 
> Israel played a key role in helping the IAEA compile the report, and over the years, its intelligence agencies provided critical information used in the document. Israel now hopes that the United States will use the report to push through a new regimen of sanctions against Tehran, including a focus on the Central Bank of Iran and the Iranian energy sector.  In the report, the IAEA reveals a list of Iranian research centers connected to the work on the nuclear weapons program.  The agency says that it frequently confronted Iran with information it had obtained from various IAEA member states &#8211; including documents seized from computers belonging to members of a black-market nuclear arms network that supplied technology to Tehran. The reference is likely to the Pakistani ring led by Dr. Abdul Qadeer Kahn.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Report: Iran developing nuclear bombs*
_Tue November 8, 2011 - Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad slammed the IAEA and said the agency has no jurisdiction in Iran_


> The International Atomic Energy Agency issued a critical report Tuesday saying that it has "serious concerns" about Iran's nuclear program and has obtained "credible" information that the Islamic republic may be developing nuclear weapons.  The IAEA report, the most detailed to date on the Iranian program's military scope, found no evidence that Iran has made a strategic decision to actually build a bomb. But its nuclear program is more ambitious and structured, and more progress has been made than previously known.  "The agency has serious concerns regarding possible military dimensions to Iran's nuclear program," the report said. "After assessing carefully and critically the extensive information available to it, the agency finds the information to be, overall, credible. The information indicates that Iran has carried out activities relevant to the development of a nuclear explosive device."
> 
> U.S. State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland said the report had just arrived and refrained from commenting on details at an afternoon briefing. But a senior U.S. official called the report "a big deal."  "The report is very comprehensive, credible, quite damning, and alarming," the official said.  Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad slammed the report as a fabrication of facts aimed at satisfying U.S. allegations about Iran's nuclear program.  Ahmadinejad essentially called Yukiya Amano, the director general of the IAEA, a U.S. puppet and said the United Nations agency has no jurisdiction in Iran.  "The Americans have fabricated a stack of papers and he keeps speaking about them," he said on state-run Press TV. "Why don't you do a report on the U.S. nuclear program and its allies? Present a report on the thousands of U.S. military bases where Washington has nuclear arms that threaten global security."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jos (Nov 11, 2011)

> The Washington Post identified him as Vyacheslav Danilenko, a scientist who had worked on the Soviet nuclear program.
> 
> The newspaper Kommersant reported that it had spoken to the 76-year-old Danilenko, and quoted him as saying: "I am not a nuclear scientist and I am not the founder of the Iranian nuclear program."
> 
> Danilenko, an expert in a process that uses explosions to create tiny diamonds for a range of industrial uses


Russian scientist denies helping Iran build bomb - Yahoo! News


----------



## waltky (Nov 25, 2011)

Granny says it's `cause dey want to bomb Israel...

*Why everybody except Iran can have nuclear weapons*
_Friday, Nov. 25, 2011 - It is deeply regrettable that Iran may one day join the not-so-exclusive club of nations that possess nuclear weapons. It is a potential danger the world doesnt need. If youll forgive an outburst of preposterous idealism, it would be kind of neat to have a world with no nuclear arms whatsoever._


> But for the life of me I don't see how the world convinces Iran its not entitled to such weapons when Pakistan, North Korea, Russia, India, China, the United States, France, Britain and Israel all have them.  Iranians look at the map and the questions become even more pointed. Nearly half the nuclear countries are in their hood or within easy shooting distance. This includes Russia, Pakistan, India and Israel. The region is astonishingly dangerous for everyone, but not least for Iran. Canada's Foreign Affairs Minister, John Baird, repeatedly describes Iran as the greatest threat to security in the world. This is political bombast masquerading as statesmanship.
> 
> Beyond question, Iranians, led by President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, have been outrageously provocative towards Israel, permitting the world to believe they want to see the country eliminated by force, if necessary. On the other hand, they have also said that if Palestinians themselves choose a two-state solution, one Israeli, the other Palestinian, Iran would respect that decision. On the third hand, theyve said the exact opposite as well.  Its only natural that Israelis are ready to meet any contingency. Thats exactly why few observers believe Iran would dare attack Israel, a suicidal move if ever there was one. And its why Israel grasps at excuses to preemptively attack Iran, a far more plausible scenario than an Iranian attack on Israel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## zonly1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


>



Hey Barry sorry to bother you on another vacation, but we(the republic) got some problems over in the ME that you seem to ignore let along other problems.  To be President of the free world, we expect some assemblance of minimal qualification.  The community organizer thing isn't working any more bro...You can contact us contact@Leftwingmedia.com.

Some of US citizens are petitioning for you to get check out for basic anal exam b/c we are of impression that you have cranial infarction disease.

They're not just waving at you  Barry but there saying fo punk, leaderless putz of the free world.


----------



## Douger (Nov 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea and the Mexican drug cartel have proven over the years that building underground facilities and tunnels are possible without detection. There are a multitude of problems in doing it when someone is watching but the area to watch is immense and heck we couldn't even find scuds in an active war!
> ...


Argentina for one.
"Argentine scientists have never used their neurons to destroy the lives of other beings. We are peaceful people, good people, not everyone can say that Fernández de Kirchner stressed"
Argentina leader in use of nuclear power for peaceful purposes, says CFK &mdash; MercoPress

Naturally Argentines, being intelligent folks, are abandoning the nuke movie and moving towards alternatives.


----------



## Douger (Nov 27, 2011)

Now murka, being a Jew owned Idiocracy, seems to have other plans. Go wave your flags. Soon they'll be glow in duh dahhhk.
Greg Palast » Tokyo Electric to Build US Nuclear PlantsThe no-BS info on Japan&#8217;s disastrous nuclear operators


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good it will bring some balance of power in the Middle East.


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> ...



Congratulation, the dumbest post of the day.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 27, 2011)

zonly1 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



thanks.


----------



## JStone (Nov 27, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Nov 27, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Underground Missile Silos Unveiled
> ...



When you were dropped on your little head as an infant, was it intentional?

US: Iran Supporting al Qaeda Treasury Targets Key Al-Qa


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Omg not a missile silo!


----------



## JStone (Nov 28, 2011)

zzzz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...



Do those countries follow the quran that sez to kill the infidel, dink?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Says the Islamophobe.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> Omg not a missile silo!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

AF Fielding new Ground Penetrator Bomb


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> AF Fielding new Ground Penetrator Bomb



Chicken Hawks have been crying about Iran forever, if they had any balls they would get their fat ass off the couch buy a gun and head to Iran.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

If you were going for a completely useless, self-indulgent, pointless, emo-bitch post you really nailed it!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> If you were going for a completely useless, self-indulgent, pointless, emo-bitch post you really nailed it!



My point was the government isn't going to attack Iran so they need to quit crying about Iran get their fat ass of the couch buy a gun and a ticket to Iran.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you see that link I provided?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Did you see that link I provided?



yes, I did read it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you know who we are selling some of those to?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Do you know who we are selling some of those to?



Who?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know who we are selling some of those to?
> ...




Take a guess.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Terrorists


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

no one is going to attcak Iran.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

That was a stupid guess. Think of a country with a history of taking proactive measures against developing nuclear threats.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> no one is going to attcak Iran.





You're a naive chump.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > no one is going to attcak Iran.
> ...



oh ok lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sXeiptiYs&feature=related]Bush threatens Iran....again (9 Jan 2008) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q3OEqrQ244&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q3OEqrQ244&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't you think if dumbass Bush was smart enough not to attack Iran that Obama or Israel is smart enough?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought you might be at least bright enough to keep up, but I guess I over estimated you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 29, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> no one is going to attcak Iran.



You are right, I don't see "attcaking" anyone because that is not even a word.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 29, 2011)

Not like Israel blew away Iraq's development areas or anything......

No way they would think about doing the same to a country whose leader has threatened to wipe them off the map......

Nope, no way would they ever consider that...............

Then again, there is the real world..............


----------

